# Poodle Cartoon



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks; the boys will get a kick out of that one...they despise Sammi's new pom-poms!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

ROTFL I should've checked PF earlier in the day so I could've given this cartoon to my spouse BEFORE he took our dog to the groomer!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Heeheehee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well since we are sharing, I thought I would share this. 

Enjoy.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

AngelsMommy said:


> Well since we are sharing, I thought I would share this.


Bwhahaha! :rofl: That was hilarious! I nearly spit out my drink!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I should have thought about that, because I did the same when I first saw it. I guess I should have given a warning in the title. 

After all we have all thought about what would happen if poodles ruled.  Shhhh don't let them know they don't, after all they do own us not the other way around. HEHE


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Angel's mom, that one is really funny - haven't seen it before. 
I'll play  :


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Not all are cartoons, but some are too funny anyway! lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

These are great... my favorite is:


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hee hee hee, Poodle cartoons are awesome, keep them coming!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol these are great! Last night my son and I were chatting. He asked what I think is on the other side of the universe? My reply was " probably a world where poodles ruled and people are their slaves". Not a cartoon but sometimes I feel like I live one! :bike:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

These are all great for giving you the giggles.  

Then there is this one:


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

http://joshreads.com/images/0608/i060801marm.png


https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...wo8ghEJlum9ji7GfrZoIChrt0JD0-sueSJLBuqt-W0L-A



Mmmm I got to learn how to do this right.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

so funny these cartoonists have such a wicked sense of humour with the pen.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm cracking up here!


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

That is so bad, it was hysterical! Had to drag my hubby over to read it and I am still chuckling.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

These are just too funny... Poodles rule the world!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

So true!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Those were totally great!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Funny stuff!

This seems like a good thread to share these:

Dogs vs Cats Chess Set features spoo as the queen:











Also, there's this..


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha! That second pic is what I feel like most of the time! I've done 4 spoos in the last 6 days and they were all short :tongue:


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I am definitely the owner that makes requests that make groomers face-palm themselves LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:biggrin1::becky::biggrin1::becky:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

One more.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> One more.


Ha.. That one is my favorite. :laugh:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep that is how life is with a standard poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

